# New Member



## -sie- (Oct 25, 2010)

New guy joining :beer:


----------



## -sie- (Oct 25, 2010)

Just joined to reply to a sales thread, when can I post on that section??

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/112704-woodys-resistance-bands-41-pack-assisted-pull-up.html


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## -sie- (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh right thanks, can someone do me a favour and post in that thread pointing the guy selling the bands to this thread? Might be sold in 30 days.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Done 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/massmansteve/


----------



## -sie- (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, added to your rep


----------



## Pete122 (May 17, 2010)

Welcome buddy


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Buddy, im the guy with the bands. Still have them


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks G, your a star!!

no more sore nips too!!.. reps to u buddy!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Thanks G, your a star!!
> 
> no more sore nips too!!.. reps to u buddy!


Anytime mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## -sie- (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

massmansteve, if your willing to take £70 for them I will have them off you.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome 

:laugh:


----------



## zhxia (Oct 29, 2010)

hello,

I'm jayc and i have been training for about 12 months, i have gone from absoloutly no fitness level to just about toning up, burning that fat and building muscle, I've changed my diet and taken up body pump (as naff as it sounds) to give me some disciplin, the thing im struggling with though is i dont seem to be building muscle, i've tried protein shakes i've tried different diets and changing my regime but nothing seems to be helping...

i've read up on test levels and i'm assuming mine are low, i have an appt scheduled at the docs to check in a weeks time, if they are low what can i do? i've seen sustanon available online but is this safe? and any pointers on what doses etc would be advisable? i looked into deca too but im a bit lost to be perfectly honest.

_______________________________________________________________

ugg boots knit/ugg boots tall/ugg boots sale


----------



## firemark (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

New to the thread and joined to get some advice from someone but appararantly i need 20 posts before i can PM! Been told to SPAM to hit 20 so this is it.

I hope you all reach whatever goals you aim for. Good luck and peace and prosperity to all


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate enjoiy


----------



## -sie- (Oct 25, 2010)

Morning all,

Anyone know where massmansteve has disappeared to?


----------



## davidwilsoon (Oct 30, 2010)

iron head case said:


> Welcome
> 
> :laugh:


i've read up on test levels and i'm assuming mine are low, i have an appt scheduled at the docs to check in a weeks time, if they are low what can i do? i've seen sustanon available online but is this safe? and any pointers on what doses etc would be advisable? i looked into deca too but im a bit lost to be perfectly honest.

_______________________

watch movies online


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

welcome dude


----------

